# Maringá do coração (1997-2019)



## Pé Vermelho

*Depois de 22 anos chegou a hora da despedida! Não perderei totalmente o contato com a cidade pois deixarei parentes muito próximos por aqui. 

Todavia, sei que se trata, nesse momento, do fim de uma era, até porque não estou me mudando para logo ali. 

Sendo assim, decidi pegar a minha humilde câmera para realizar alguns tours pela cidade e registrá-los.

Certamente também usarei esse thread para matar um pouco da saudade de vez em quando.

Claro que continuarei sempre acompanhando notícias da cidade, em especial aqui pelo SSC.

Nem todas as fotos estão com a qualidade que eu gostaria, mas o que vale mesmo é a intenção! Em relação a quantidade, meu último thread foi feito há 11 onze anos e este provavelmente será o derradeiro, so keep calm and enjoy!*

*1. Imediações do cruzamento das avenidas XV de Novembro e São Paulo.*









*2. Nos finais de semana a prefeitura fecha a pista que margeia o Parque do Ingá ampliando a área de lazer. Esse imóvel preto que aparece no canto direito da imagem é um Super Muffato Gourmet.*









*3. Cruzamento das avenidas XV de Novembro e São Paulo e um poste precisando ser substituído.*









*4. O Supermercado a que me referi. Reparem lá ao fundo a esquerda alguns edifícios do Novo Centro, em especial o Majestic, que foi explorado nas fotos 138, 139 e 140.*









*5. Entre aqueles dois prédios ali atrás está em construção o edificio Morada do Parque que deverá se destacar pela altura.*









*6. Já na avenida XV de Novembro. A minha intenção foi tirar algumas fotos em seu percurso de aproximadamente 2 km.*









*7.*









*8.*









*9. Cruzamento das avenidas XV de Novembro e Herval.*









*10. Destacando o canteiro central.*









*11. Cruzamento das avenidas XV de Novembro e Getúlio Vargas. Nesse cruzamento se localiza aquilo que chamamos de eixo monumental da cidade. Basicamente tentou-se evitar a construção de qualquer edifício que pudesse acabar obstruindo a catedral, ao menos em linha reta. Recentemente a prefeitura organizou um concurso público nacional para que fossem apresentadas novas sugestões para revitalização desse eixo.*









*12. Catedral vista do cruzamento em questão. Essas árvores estão na praça Deputado Renato Celidônio (Centro de Convivência Comunitário). Ela se interpõe entre a avenida XV de Novembro e a Tiradentes, sendo que na última está a Catedral. Reparem que há um pequeno monumento que fica no centro da praça alinhado com a igreja. Trata-se de um monumento a verticalização da cidade.*









*13.*









*14. Umas das laterais da Prefeitura esta voltada para esta praça.*









*15.*









*16. Mirai Tower, na XV, visto da praça.*









*17. Monumento a que havia me referido com o Icon Residences aos fundo.*









*18. Icon.*









*19. O eixo monumental visto da praça.*









*20. Avenida Getúlio Vargas/Eixo Monumental.*









*21. Avenida Getúlio Vargas/Eixo Monumental por outra perspectiva com a Catedral ao fundo.*









*22. Imagem do projeto vencedor do concurso que havia mencionado. Recentemente foi assinada a ordem de serviço para execução do projeto executivo. Os círculos vermelhos identificam o monumento de verticalização da cidade já mostrado e o terminal intermodal, o qual ainda será objeto do thread.*









*23. Mais uma.*









*24. E outra.*









*25. Voltando o foco novamente na avenida XV de Novembro.*









*26.*









*27. Fachada da prefeitura voltada para XV.*









*28.*









*29.*









*30. Cruzamento das avenida XV de Novembro e Duque de Caxias.*









*31.*









*32. Naquela esquina tem uma panificadora tradicional da cidade.*









*33.*









*34.*









*35.*









*36. Panorama geral da avenida XV de Novembro se aproximando de seu cruzamento com a Paraná. Observem que a direita tem um imóvel cercado.*









*37. Nele deverá ser edificado o Magnifique Residence da Construtora Marluc.*









*38. Comércio e edifícios atrás da avenida.*









*39. Royal Garden.*









*40. Cruzamentos das avenidas XV de Novembro e Paraná.*









*41. Entre aquele prédio em construção e esse edifício amarelo a direita deverá ser construído outro de alto padrão da Pedro Granado, o qual não foi lançado até a publicação do thread, infelizmente (sem render).*









*Edit.* O render foi divulgado alguns meses depois. Trata-se do Residencial Acqualina:









*42. Visão oposta.*









*43. Destaque para os edifícios da Rua Silva Jardim. Esse imóvel em formato triangular é uma igreja evangélica.*









*44. Já bem próximo do final da avenida.*









*45. Ela termina numa pequena praça*









*46. Edifício Green Ville no seu fim.*









*47. Essa foto foi tirada provavelmente no ano de 2016 de uma das sacadas do prédio acima. Nela a avenida percorrida se destaca.*









*48. A partir da praça ela se torna a Rua Joaquim Nabuco.*









*49.*









*50.*









*51. Eu diria que o centro expandido de Maringá é formado por três áreas, quais sejam, Zona 07, Novo Centro e Centro propriamente. No coração da Zona 07 está localizada a Vila Olímpica com o estádio Willie Davids, ginásios Chico Neto e Valdir Pinheiro, velódramo, piscinas, pista de caminhada etc. A vista que se tem do estádio é bem bonita e dá o tom de sua localização privilegiada. As fotos 36, 37 e 38 representariam quase que um movimento de 180 graus com a câmera. Destaco, inicialmente, a Zona 07 atrás da arquibancada descoberta:*









*52.*









*53.*









*54. Deverão incorporar esse cenário futuramente com destaque os edifícios Gran London, Seven e o Mayson Constantine da Ayoshi.*









*55. Fazendo o movimento de 180 graus na parte de trás da arquibancada coberta do estádio. Zona 07.*









*56.*









*57.*









*58.*









*59. Os prédios mais a direita pertencem ainda a Zona 07. Já aqueles que se destacam num segundo plano no centro da imagem pertencem ao Novo Centro, enquanto os que estão bem ao fundo a esquerda da fotografia são do Centro.*









*60.*









*61. Saindo do estádio.*









*62. Vamos agora para registros do Novo Centro iniciando por sua parte leste. Essa é à vista que se tem do cruzamento da Avenida Paraná com a Avenida Tamandaré/Rua Fernão Dias. Desculpem pela repetição das próximas fotos, mas foi tudo na tentativa de captar a melhor qualidade.*









*63.*









*64.*









*65. Nessa esquina que eu estava se localizava um antigo centro comercial que foi inteiramente demolido para construção da nova sede administrativa do Sicredi. Reparem no tamanho do terreno que estava sendo cercado:*









*66. Sicredi (render):*









*67.*









*68. Os renderes foram colocados no lado externo da obra.*









*69.*









*70. Cruzamento das Avenidas Paraná e Adv. Horárcio Racanello Filho.*









*71. Não tem como passar pela avenida Adv. Horácio Racanello Filho sem antes mencionar um pouco sobre a história do Novo Centro. 

Maringá teve por muitos anos uma grande área central/privilegiada que continha toda uma estrutura ligada ao transporte ferroviário (pátio de manobras, estação ferroviária de passageiros e um ramal férreo cruzando todo o seu perímetro urbano no sentido leste-oeste e vice e versa). 

Toda essa estrutura acabou fazendo, contudo, que o município crescesse sempre ao sul e norte dos trilhos. 

Evidente que com o passar dos anos a manutenção de todo aquele aparato inviabilizaria a continuidade do desenvolvimento da cidade, em especial o deslocamento/transito no sentido norte-sul. 

Sendo assim, as estruturas foram sendo removidas com o tempo até permanecer no local somente a linha férrea principal. 

Foi na segunda metade dos anos 90 que Maringá começou uma complexa obra de rebaixamento da linha férrea, conservando-a dentro do perímetro urbano, não optando pela construção de um contorno ferroviário.

A estrutura total do rebaixamento por todo o perímetro urbano é complexa e não irei me estender aqui sobre ela. Quero apenas esclarecer que a avenida que estarei ilustrando a partir de agora foi construída sobre a laje de um túnel ferroviário.

Certamente que toda essa obra abriu um prognóstico para que Maringá desenvolva o transporte ferroviário de passageiros. Eu não diria que dentro do município propriamente, mas principalmente para beneficiar o deslocamento das cidades da região metropolitana para o centro da cidade canção. 

A região metropolitana de Maringá é composta, na prática, basicamente por três cidades (Sarandi, Marialva e Paiçandu). Por motivos de trabalho não era incomum eu me dirigir até Sarandi e Marialva. Nessas duas cidades posso garantir que a linha férrea passa em boa localização e existem amplos lugares para construção de estações para VLT, por exemplo.

A cidade reservou, por fim, um grande quadrilátero no coração dessa região, hoje conhecida como Novo Centro, justamente para trabalhar na construção daquilo que fosse necessário para o desenvolvimento do projeto (construção de um terminal).

Atualmente no "centro do novo centro" está sendo edificado o novo terminal de ônibus central da cidade. Ele é denominado de terminal intermodal porque já estão preparando os acessos para o túnel ferroviário e as estações de embarque e desembarque de passageiros por trem ou vlt.

Vocês vão notar que em algumas fotos havia uma ciclovia em construção no canteiro central da avenida e em outras ela já aparece pronta.*









*72.*









*73.*









*74. Cruzamento das avenidas Adv. Horárcio Racanello Filho e Duque de Caxias.*









*75. Travessa ligando a avenida Adv. Horácio Racanello Filho a João Paulino Vieira Filho. Ela foi construída pela Sancor (seguradora de origem Argentina que escolheu a cidade de Maringá para ser sua sede no Brasil). Esse tapume em azul e branco delimita o canteiro de obras do novo terminal intermodal.*









*76. Terminal Intermodal (perspectivas).*









*77.*









*78. Estrutura vista a partir do cruzamento da Avenida Adv. Horácio Racanello Filho com a Duque de Caxias.* 









*79. O mezanino passa sobre a avenida.*









*80.*









*81.*









*82. A estrutura é bem grande.*









*83. Já na parte oeste do Novo Centro logo após o quadrilátero que abriga o terminal intermodal. Essa é a vista que se tem da avenida em seu cruzamento com a Herval.*









*84.*









*85.*









*86.*









*87.*









*88.*









*89. Cruzamento das avenidas Adv. Horácio Racanello Filho e São Paulo. Trata-se da visão oposta, ou seja, de onde eu estava vindo.*









*90. Shopping Avenida Center.*









*91. Painel em sua face voltada para Avenida. Tem alguns elementos identificadores da cidade nele, como a catedral e o monumento aos desbravadores (vulgo peladão).*









*92. Novamente visão oposta.*









*93.*









*94.*









*95. O prédio a esquerda é um Ibis Buget.*









*96. Angeloni.*









*97.*









*98. As árvores que foram plantadas na avenida são ipês brancos. Alguns estão começando a dar o ar da graça.* 









*99.*









*100. Centro Empresarial Atrium. Ele se localiza no cruzamento da avenida com a Pedro Taques. Na verdade, eu tirei a fotografia dele a partir de outro cruzamento, mas aquela torre a direita fica voltada para Horácio Racanello Filho e o fim do túnel ferroviário principal.*









*101.*









*102.*









*103.* Ali na frente está a movimentada Avenida Pedro Taques









*104. Ônibus elétrico.* 









*105. Essas próximas imagens foram acrescentadas com intuito de ilustrar os esclarecimentos prestados anteriormente. Algumas foram retiradas de um vídeo publicado no Youtube pelo forista jhef123 que tem um canal superinteressante com imagens aéreas de algumas cidades e obras, em especial de Balneário Camboriu (JC DRONES). Essa mostra uma perspectiva aérea da avenida que percorri. É possível ver no centro da imagem um grande quadrilátero ainda vazio à época, o qual está abrigando as estruturas do novo terminal atualmente.*









*106. Nessa pode-se observar duas “caixas de concreto” as margens sul e norte do túnel. Tratam-se das estações/plataformas ferroviárias.* 









*107. Já as próximas evidenciam que a estrutura da estação na margem norte do túnel se desenvolveu mais rapidamente.* 









*108. Atentem-se para a escada de concreto para o subsolo. Também deverão ser colocadas escadas rolantes e elevador.*









*109. Saída/entrada do túnel no lado leste.*









*110. Saída/entrada do túnel no lado oeste.*









*111.*









*112. Nessa imagem dá para ver a parede do túnel ferroviário que terá de ser quebrada para se ter acesso aos trilhos pela plataforma sul.*









*113. Mudando o foco para descontrair um pouco. Eu fiz um curso de especialização na Unicesumar. Trata-se, sem dúvida, de uma das maiores instituições de ensino superior do país. O campus é bem legal e eu tirei algumas fotos.*









*114.*









*115. Prédio administrativo ao fundo. *









*116. Mais perto.*









*117.*









*118.*









*119.*









*120. Prédios da zona sul próximos ao campus.*









*121.*









*122.*









*123.*









*124.*









*125. A principal razão de tirar um tempo para fotografar a Unicesumar foi, na verdade, a vista que se pode ter de lá do centro da cidade. Existem algumas passarelas ligando os blocos e a partir de algumas se tem uma bela vista.*









*126.*









*127. Cadetral a esquerda.*









*128. Capela.*









*129. Chafariz e Jardim.*









*130.*









*131.*









*132.*









*133.*









*134. Dentro dos blocos existe esse painel que mostra uma visao aérea do campus de Maringá, bem como as outras sedes em Curitiba, Londrina e Ponta Grossa. Aparentemente a sede de Ponta Grossa ficou mais bonita.*









*135. E continua crescendo.*









*136.*









*137.*









*138. Voltando aos registros da cidade. Novo Centro visto da esquina da Avenida São Paulo com Mauá com destaque para o edifício residencial Majestic.*









*139. Majestic.*









*140.*









*141. Deverá se destacar no futuro nessa via o edifício comercial São Francisco de Assis (render ruim).*









*142. Avenida São Paulo nas imediações do Maringá Park Shopping Center.*









*143. Maringá Park.*









*144. Início da Avenida Tiradentes em seu cruzamento com a Avenida São Paulo.*









*145. Nesse ponto ficar o pórtico de entrada do Parque do Ingá.*









*146. Edifício Antônio Schwabe em construção na esquina das Avenidas São Paulo e Tiradentes. Certamente se destacará muito quando pronto.*









*147. Render.*









*148. Feira ao lado do Parque.*









*149.*









*150.*









*151. Nesse dia estava ocorrendo uma apresentação da orquestra da Unicesumar.*









*152. Mayson Heritage na esquina da Avenida São Paulo com a JK (imediações do Parque do Ingá).*









*153. Subindo a Avenida Tiradentes para chegarmos até a praça da Catedral.*









*154.*









*155.*









*156.*









*157. Já na praça da Catedral.*









*158.*









*159.*









*160.*









*161.*









*162.*









*163.*









*164.*









*165..*









*166*









*167.*









*168.*









*169. Avenida Tiradentes em frente à Catedral.*









*170. Cruzamento da Avenida Tiradentes com a Duque de Caxias.*









*171. Bonito Edifício na rua Arthur Thomas visto da Tiradentes. Esse terreno cercado pertence a Plaenge. A construtora pintou os tapumes de preto posteriormente, indicando que deverá fazer uma lançamento mais sofisticado para o local, como não poderia ser diferente.*









*172. Embasamento do edifício.*









*173. De volta a Tiradentes/Início da Rua Basílio Sautchuk.*









*174.*









*175. Esse em construção é o Epic Tower da Construtora Pedro Granado.*









*176. Epic Tower (render).*









*177. Royal Garden.*









*178. Ao seu lado está em construção o Four Seasons, também da construtora Pedro Granado (render).*









*179. Seguindo pela avenida Tiradentes.*









*180.*









*181.*









*182.*









*183.*









*184.*









*185.*









*186. Ela termina na praça Manoel Ribas. A partir daqui passa a se chamar Avenida Curitiba.*









*187.*









*188.*









*189. A seguir algumas imagens aéreas a partir de um mesmo ponto sobre a Avenida Colombo. Essa primeira foto mostra como a Zona 07 é um bairro extenso e denso.*









*190. Um pouco mais a esquerda já vemos o Novo Centro.*









*191. Novo Centro e Centro ao fundo.*









*192. É possível ver a catedral na imagem a direita no canto superior.*









*193.*









*194. As próximas fotos foram tiradas do edifício comercial que fica anexo a estrutura do Maringá Park Shopping Center. As imagens representam um giro de aproximadamente 290 graus.*









*195.*









*196.*









*197. Parque do Ingá*









*198.*









*199.*









*200. Deverão incorporar o cenário das duas fotos anteriores o Maison Lumini Parque do Ingá e o El Cielo Reidence (renderes). A Ayoshii deverá lançar dois novos de alto pardrão para região, mas infelizmente as perspectivas ainda não foram divulgadas.*









*201. Edifício Salvador Dali e John Wesley que se destacaram na foto de número 199.*









*202. Centro visto da Zona Sul.*









*203. Avenida Herval.*









*204.*









*205.*









*206.*









*207. Avenida Paraná.*









*208.*









*209.*









*210.*









*211.*









*212.*









*213. Esses dois prédios em construção a direita são dois comercias que ficam na rua Santos Dumont.*









*214.*









*215. A sede central de uma grande laboratório da região fica nessa rua.* 









*216. Avenida Parigot de Souza* 









*217.*









*218. Avenida Duque de Caxias*









*219.*









*220.*









*221.*









*222.*









*223.*









*224.*









*225. Avenida Curitiba.*









*226. Avenida Rio Branco.*









*227.*









*228. Praça do Expedicionários.*









*229.*









*230.*









*231. Continuando na Avenida Rio Branco depois da referida praça.*









*.232*









*233.*









*234.*









*235. Avenida Brasil.*









*236. Velharias*









*237.*









*238.*









*239.*









*240.*









*241.*









*243.*









*.244. Outro commercial nas imediações ainda em construção.*









*245. Bosque das Grevíleas já próximo ao final da Avenida.*









*246.*









*247.*









*248.*









*249.*









*250.*









*251.*









*252. Voltando para o Novo Centro pela Avenida João Paulino Vieira Filho.*









*253.*









*254.*









*255. Cruzamento da Avenida João Paulino com a São Paulo.*









*256. Seguindo pela João Paulino.*









*257.*









*258.*









*259.*









*260.*









*261.*









*262.*









*263.*









*264. Área que abriga o canteiro de obras do terminal intermodal vista da João Paulino.*









*265.*









*266.*









*267. Cruzamento com a Avenida Duque de Caxias. Nessa esquina será construído o edifício Nature One.*









*268. Nature One (render)*









*269.*









*270.*









*271. Avenida Cerro Azul. Ela parte da praça da Catedral sentido região sul.*









*272.*









*273. Catedral ao fundo.*









*274. Avenida Pedro Taques.*









*275. Praça da Igreja Divino Espirito Santo.*









*276.*









*277. Rua Neo Alves Martins.*









*278. Skyline visto da Avenida Gastão Vidigal.* 









*279. Zoom na região central.*









*280. Terminando com uma noturna da Cadetral.*









*Evidente que Maringá, como qualquer outra cidade brasileira, está repleta de problemas. Temos praças mal cuidadas, violência, mendicância, trânsito, lugares degradados ou pichados, buracos nas ruas, tudo em maior ou menor proporção/escala que a sua cidade.

Por mais óbvia que seja a informação acima descrita, eu acho sempre conveniente mencioná-la!

Não quero ler xingamentos por causa da quantidade de fotos em! :nuts:

Um abraço a todos os foristas da cidade canção e do Brasil!!*


----------



## Nortista

Excelente, deu pra sentir a cidade.

Pelo título, esperava ver um série cronológica.


----------



## Anthony Paradise

Essa cidade é foda. A mais bela entre as grandes do interior do PR, de longe. E é rica pra caramba!

você fará falta, Pé.


----------



## Guilherme Olenik CWB

Melhor thread de Maringá dos últimos anos.

Parabéns!


----------



## lorrampaiva

Apenas isso:

:yes:

Parabéns pelo tópico!


----------



## Geoce

Um dos melhores threads de Maringá (ao menos dos que eu me recordo). 

É uma baita cidade. Uma das jóias do interior do PR.

Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## del Marques

Os moradores devem ter orgulho de viverem nessa cidade.


----------



## Ale Oliveira

Gosto muito de Maringa, a cidade cresce a passos largos, show!


----------



## Ice Climber

Saudades de ver Maringá por aqui!!


----------



## Ponta Negra

sou fã de Maringá


----------



## Jdolci

Belo trabalho Pé.. e desculpa o trocadilho.. andou bastante hein! hahaha

Maringá é sempre uma delícia de se ver.. a qualidade de vida transparece nas fotos.

PS.. por curiosidade..tá se mudando pra onde?


----------



## Mr.Falcon

Também fiquei curioso.
Maringá sempre me pareceu uma cidade super interessante, essas avenidas ajardinadas são lindas! O Royal Garden é um grande clássico dos anos 80. Super charmoso!!
A cidade é um orgulho do interior brasileiro!!


----------



## SH

Ainda não vi direito o thread por falta de tempo, só vim aqui mesmo chorar porque você vai embora... #FicaPé!

PS.: Agora consegui ver com mais tempo. Que coletânea de imagens interessante! Dá pra matar um pouco da saudade desse lugar que tanto amo e sinto falta. Parece que a cidade acelerou de novo, está virando "grande".


----------



## +Jampa

Ótimas foto, Pé. Lembro como hoje de todo o seu entusiasmo com o ´novo centro´ e todas as construções por lá à época (já faz uma eternidade :lol. Maringá respira desenvolvimento e qualidade de vida, além do verde sempre abundante (chupa JPA). Adoraria poder conhecê-la algum dia. 

Parabéns pelo Thread e boa sorte na sua nova jornada.


----------



## Leonardo CG

Não tem como não se impressionar com Maringá. A cidade é linda e o aspecto urbanistico é incrível. Parabéns pelo Thread, ficou fantástico.


----------



## Jeptan

Linda Maringá, percebe-se que é uma cidade completa.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

duplicou


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Cidade incrível, Maringá não tem nem o que dizer, é uma paixão de todos os paranaenses. Pé, meus sinceros desejos são de que você seja muito feliz na sua nova cidade e que traga outras threads de sua nova morada, boa sorte, sucesso!


----------



## lion-40

Belo thread, adoro MARINGÁ e me encho de orgulho de morar bem próximo, cidade grande do interior e desenvolvida, uma pergunta PÉ , tu vai morar aonde, ( LONDRINA ? :lol: ) Faz uns 4 anos que não visito MARINGÁ, irei novamente quando o terminal Intermodal estiver pronto e tirarei bastante fotos!


----------



## Pereira's

Maringá :lovethem: Foi muito bom ter vivido uns anos por aí

Parabéns pelo thread!


----------

